# 2005 Brewster Yard Haunt Halloween photos



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I got some of my night-vision shots up, very creepy... I'll have some better color pics shortly. I've said it elsewhere, but this was by far our best year. Perfect weather, perfect exectution. The props all worked and the batteries didn't run out until it was over! The night was filled with screams and giggles. Everyone waited until it got dark (a first) and those seeking a good scare or three were not disappointed... More than a few victims, I mean GUESTS... mentioned the web site as their main reason for coming (another first). We got over $200 in cash from the donations boxes and over 650 lbs. of food donations for our local food pantry! Thank you fellow haunters on UPS, your creative ideas and expertise have nurtured one man's hobby into a crippling obsession!  I look forward to seeing photos from your haunts.

check out the photos here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/halloween__05.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice, Kevin!!!

you have a great cause, and a haunt is the funnest way to support it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic job Kevin! 

I love those night-vision photos. It makes everything very creepy. Looks like the kids had a great time.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

that looks EXCELLENT!

I really love your haunt!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job man. Looks very much like a cemetery you'd see in a classic Universal horror movie.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, that looks awesome. Those night vision photos do a great job of showing everything you want seen and still keeping the atmosphere dark and spooky. I still wish I lived close enough to come check out all you guys' haunts.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I echo every sentiment here. That Universal feel is all over these pix and the graveyard itself. I half expected to see a pix of Igor and Dr. Frankenstein digging up parts to make The Monster. Two thumbs up Kevin!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Kevin. It does indeed look like it was your year to haunt! Everything turned out perfectly. Great props, lighting and layout. Congrats on one of the nicest haunts going. So, um, er, ahh, how do you top it next year, lol?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow Kevin, you guys really gave it your all this year. Everything looks fantastic (love those night-vision shots). I can't wait to see what next year brings!


----------

